# Minivan Drivers: transport bike in car or on car?



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

Do you have a preference: bike inside the vehicle or on rack outside of vehicle?

I've been using a Thule T2 hitch mount to transport my bikes (almost always one at a time) for awhile now. Yesterday I looked out the rear mirror and was pretty alarmed to see how much the hitch sways in the receiver. Unlike the Kuat, the T2 doesn't have a cam to tighten the bar into the receiver. That made me re-assess my need for rack transport. 

What influences your decision to transport inside vs outside? One thing that comes to mind is other stuff (luggage) in the car, or a really filthy bike. What do you do to keep dirt or grease under control when transporting inside?

One thing that seems to weigh in favor of inside transport is inconspicuousness; no one needs to know you have a bike. And of course it's out of the weather.

Wondering what others do....
Thanks


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

My bike has a blanket and I can keep it out of the elements in the back of my minivan. It's always better to transport a bike inside the car.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I almost always put my bike in the back of my SUV with the rear seat down. I have a plastic liner for the back and a fitted carpet that covers the backs of the seats which protect the interior. I also have a hitch rack which works totally fine, but it's easier to just throw the bike in the back than put the hitch on and then put the bike on the hitch. Plus it's out of harm's way and much more secure so I'm not concerned about stopping somewhere and leaving it unattended.


----------



## tran.300 (May 12, 2012)

There was room in the back of the Toyota Minivan and it worked fine, but I personally would keep it in the van. Depends on the weather, but I wouldn't want to have it caught out all exposed and what not!


----------



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

Mine always goes into the van. takes two seconds to roll it in, never need to take the wheel off.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

Inside for me always, unless I have other gear in the car.


----------



## Ironbutt (Nov 30, 2001)

*Bike in minivan*

I always put the bikes inside the van. They are safe from weather, sticky fingers and road grit. I can take the two rear seats out of the minivan and put my bike, my wife's bike, tools, spares, and luggage for two weeks out of town inside. I remove the front wheels, clamp the forks in a rack that I have screwed to a 2 by 6 and nothing moves around in the van.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*usually inside*



Bobonli said:


> Do you have a preference: bike inside the vehicle or on rack outside of vehicle?
> 
> I've been using a Thule T2 hitch mount to transport my bikes (almost always one at a time) for awhile now. Yesterday I looked out the rear mirror and was pretty alarmed to see how much the hitch sways in the receiver. Unlike the Kuat, the T2 doesn't have a cam to tighten the bar into the receiver. That made me re-assess my need for rack transport.
> 
> ...


I prefer to have it inside. Its protected against the elements and theft. I have a Hollywood hitch rack that I rarely ever use. Instead I have a board with a fork mount that I set in the back of our Honda Odyssey and mount the bkie to. Works for me


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

When I used my parents mini van vice my big diesel truck, I put them inside out of harms way. I put plenty of towels down first with the rear seats folded down into the floor and mid seats moved all the way up. i have a 6x10 piece of wood with 2-3 quick release mounted on them. I remove the front tire and they fit in there perfect with the bikes standing straight up. It keeps grease from getting all over laying them down and looks pretty cool too.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

When I had a minivan it was always inside. No more minivan so I have a hitch rack now.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Inside. Even if I'm not driving a minivan.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

When I use my wife's van to take my bike somewhere by myself, the bike goes inside. If we're going somewhere as a family (down the shore, etc) then the back of the van is full of a family's worth of [email protected] and the bike goes on the roof in a Thule rack.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

In the back, much safer, and I don't concern myself with someone trying to take her.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tandem42 (May 9, 2012)

I like to use the term "Tandem Carrier" rather than minivan. I bought both my minivans, a long-wheelbase Plymouth Voyager (V'ger) and later a Chrysler Town & Country, specifically for hauling my tandems and trike. First thing I did was remove and store the middle and back seats. More comfortable to ride in and better gas mileage than a dedicated cargo van. And in a pinch I could replace the seats and use the van as a temporary people hauler.


----------



## hdbiker (Aug 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:I've put my bikes inside a minivan for 15 years. I don't have kids, so I leave the center seat out. I put down a furniture pad and stand my bike up to bungee the seatpost on the strap on the back of the passenger seat. I then put my wife's in backwards, leaning against the rear seat which is draped with the furniture pad that is on the floor. I do this all from the passenger sliding door. 
I can load both bikes this way in about one minute. 
I've seen all kinds of elaborate ways, but this is simple and quick.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

Bobonli said:


> Do you have a preference: bike inside the vehicle or on rack outside of vehicle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rack outside of vehicle


----------



## rs-rider (Nov 16, 2011)

It depends what I am doing before/after I ride. I currently use a strap on carrier and will be getting a hitch mounted rack soon and that may change my mind somewhat as the ease of using the hitch rack should be easier and faster attaching the straps. But the peace of mind of having my bikes inside is very nice.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

If I had a minivan I would love to put my bike inside to protect it but I don't. My best method is fork mount mounted in the back of the truck. very safe and secure but you have to take the front wheel off which isnt that big of a deal


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

ALWAYS inside, under a tonneau cover so it's hidden. Much safer from theft or road damage.

Threads about people driving into garages with bikes on the roof are common here.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have an '09 Ford F150 Supercrew and my Allez fits in the back seat with the seats lifted up, set in at and abe with the wheels still on. It stays out of the elements, no hitch away and no know one will harm my bike should I get rear ended. Plus it won't get stolen.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

If you can carry the bike inside the vehicle, that is the best for the bike and for your gas mileage. My factory rack alone (no bike) on my Subaru reduces my highway mileage by over 2 mpg. Add a bike on top, it jumps to almost 5 mpg. Plus dust, debri and worst of all rain, hitting your bike at 60+ mph doesn't do it any good. On the occasion I have the Subaru loaded with other items, I throw on my factory Yakima. But when it's just me, I toss the bike in the back.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I thought the whole point of the minivan was to put bikes inside.

I don't have one, I have an SUV. The rear seats are folded down most of the time and I picked up some commercial indoor/outdoor matting from Home Depot. Cheap, and keeps the interior from getting too mucked up. I start and stop whenever and wherever I want on my way to and from a riding spot, and when some idiot plows into me (I'm in Seattle, WA, so it's not really an "if" proposition) hopefully my bike won't get destroyed in the process. Alternatively, when some idiot doesn't understand the concept of a parking garage or parallel parking (I like to make things resistant to my mistakes) hopefully my bike won't get destroyed in the process.


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

DaveG said:


> Instead I have a board with a fork mount that I set in the back of our Honda Odyssey and mount the bkie to. Works for me


How do you keep that board from sliding around? I have an Odyssey and the cargo area is just slightly slanted toward to front. The bike (in a fork mount on a piece of wood) has a tendency to drift forward, sliding on the carpet.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*answer*



Bobonli said:


> How do you keep that board from sliding around? I have an Odyssey and the cargo area is just slightly slanted toward to front. The bike (in a fork mount on a piece of wood) has a tendency to drift forward, sliding on the carpet.


I use a heavy board, a 2 by 6. Then I added two strips of that non-slip tape (the kind with a grippy sandpaper-like surface). Lastly I have a cord on each end of te board which I attach to a cargo hook. I don't always use that but it ensure no sliding forward


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I thought the whole point of the minivan was to put bikes inside. .


Well said. There's not a lot of positives for owning one of the dumb things. Lousy gas mileage, drives like a boat, and there's one in every other driveway in my neighborhood. But for hauling stuff, they are unmatched. Drop the back seat and I can roll two bikes in there without even removing a front wheel. 

Our sporty car is the 1999 Volvo wagon. I cut out a carpet cover for the back wiith the seats down and had a carpet shop hem the sides. Its short pile indoor/outdoor carpet. I can toss both our bikes in there as well, although I separate them with a moving blanket.


----------



## Jcraw08 (Jul 29, 2008)

I always put it inside the van. I have a carbon frame and I am kind of worried about the carbon bouncing and rubbing on the rack in the back. I use a fork holder on a piece of wood in the back with the rear seats down. That way I can keep the middle row of seats in place since I still have passengers most days.


----------

